# I go to an English-speaking university



## Maanne

How can I tell a Finn that I go to a university where the language of instruction is English, that is, "I go to English (speaking) university."? "Käyn englanninkielinen koulussa"? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Karpalo

Maanne said:


> How can I tell a Finn that I go to a university where the language of instruction is English, that is, "I go to English (speaking) university."? "Käyn englanninkielinen koulussa"? Thanks in advance.



The simplest way to say it is: "Käyn englanninkielistä koulua." You could also say it like this: "Käyn koulua, jossa opetuskielenä on englanti." (I go to a school where the teaching language is English)


----------



## sakvaka

Maanne was talking about universities, so I'd say: _Käyn englanninkielistä yliopistoa_.


----------

